

Show HN: Hackers - my iPhone app for Hacker News - weiran
http://weiranzhang.com/blog/2013/3/hackers-a-hacker-news-app-for-iphone

======
weiran
Hi HN,

Developer here. Hackers is my first project and I'd love to get some feedback
from HN.

I decided to focus on reading HN as that's what I mainly do on my iPhone.
Hopefully that's enough differentiation from the excellent news:yc app that
already exists.

A few key features:

* Typography focused design

* Collapsable comments

* Read/unread badge

* Instapaper mobilizer

I wrote a little about Hackers on my blog:
[http://weiranzhang.com/blog/2013/3/hackers-a-hacker-news-
app...](http://weiranzhang.com/blog/2013/3/hackers-a-hacker-news-app-for-
iphone)

You can run it on your iPhone for free if you have a developer account, just
clone the git repo: <https://github.com/weiran/Hackers>

Here are some promo codes:

<http://tokn.co/sdus8rwv>

<http://tokn.co/ahzutsrp>

<http://tokn.co/wy3yzdbk>

<http://tokn.co/junh2zxj>

<http://tokn.co/mvatqeg7>

Thanks, Weiran.

~~~
marvc1
Good app, been using for about a week now on my iPad. I wasn't a Hacker News
reader until I started using this app. Now I spend all my time on here.

The app has a clean and simple feel. A proper iPad version that has some sort
of portrait mode would good.

------
mattrandle99
A nice job for your first iPhone application. I especially like that you open
sourced it.

An iPad version would be nice.

------
xauronx
Hahaha, wow. Yours looks almost identical to the one that I've been
developing. That's a bummer!

